# Reviews on bataleon boards. please



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

There aren't a ton of reviews on here, but there are a few: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/search.php


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

btw, for all park use you should look into the Evil Twin, Fun Kink, and Airobic.


----------

